# On the road to recovery - R32 rebuild by Zealou5



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

On a early Sunday morning run the worst happened when I had a slight altercation with a barrier, resulting in some comprehensive damage to my newly imported R32.

The initial response from the insurance was write off, but after educating them of what she was (not just a 23 year old Nissan) and sending them details of current prices with similar modifications, purchase receipt etc they were fantastic allowing me to select where the repairs would take place.

Clearly only one choice, Zealou5. Bobby has been absolutely fantastic, their passion to save my car is beyond anything I have encountered before, and their quality of work is just second to none.

So this is what I done to her, oh the shame. I'll leave the updates to Bobby as The rebuild commences next week.

My deepest thanks to Bobby for taking her on and being so supportive in my hours of need.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh no! Gutted! What happened? Just get a bit over enthusiastic with the loud pedal?

How long have you had her and what mods are you running?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I saw this down at Bob's this week. 
What a minter, (apart from the damage! )
Super clean underneath. 
Would have been a crime to write it off.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> Oh no! Gutted! What happened? Just get a bit over enthusiastic with the loud pedal?
> 
> How long have you had her and what mods are you running?


It was very strange, came off a roundabout, back stepped out a bit next thing she shot left into the barrier. I'd like to think something didn't work as it should but highly probable that I just ran out of talent***128545;

I took delivery Dec and done less than 500kms, N1 engine but only mildly tuned, Ohlins, braces all over, NISMO LSD which may be a bit much for our roads?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Aww mate sorry to see that - chin up though mate, give it time and you'll learn to love that diff and be the king of drifters


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

having the rear suddenly snap out on an R32 is a very common experience for new owners.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Holy when did you get back? ^^^^
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The Toluene 2 bar kid.

Holy Lazarus Batman

Where the hell have you been hiding! 




kismetcapitan said:


> having the rear suddenly snap out on an R32 is a very common experience for new owners.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

She's back and wow better than new. What can I say that hasn't already been said about Zealou5 "not a lot" but you really couldn't leave your pride and joy with anyone more dedicated to the preservation of a true classic. The attention to detail really is second to none and I can't thank Bobby and the guy's enough.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

And other


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good - nice rim touch up too


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

glad thats sorted, may i ask who the insurer was, broker and actual company?.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

V1H said:


> glad thats sorted, may i ask who the insurer was, broker and actual company
> 
> Broker was Bridle and insurer was Aviva. They were excellent.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Check the hicas is working ok so it doesn't happen again.

Zealou5 are indeed truly dedicated to high quality workmanship.


----------

